# Is this a great rendition of Mozart's Rondo Alla Turca?



## celebrei (Oct 8, 2010)

Is this pianist really good at playing Mozart's Rondo Alla Turca on the piano?


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Strings are too loud, its hard to hear the piano.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

jani said:


> Strings are too loud, its hard to hear the piano.


It's not even supposed to have strings.


----------

